# "White Boy Pop Lock Drop"



## Prinsesa (Jan 25, 2009)

YouTube - White Boy Pop Lock and Drop

I stumbled across this video..wow he's pretty good! LMAO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Soo ladies, anyone else know how to pop lock and drop ?! Haha. 

..or your thoughts on men "grinding" or doing what usually girls do on the dance floor?


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO dang he's good.

Yeah, I'm a horrible, horrible dancer. Can't do any of that...I sincerely applaud him!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 25, 2009)

Ha! Cool video!
i get goosebumps when i watch "america's best dance crew", cuz i just sit there amazed at the talent! i wish i could do half the moves those dancers can do!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha, he's totally good! I wish I could dance.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

He's actually really good!

Me on the other hand can't dance to save my own life haha. I wonder how I don't get made fun of at the club?!


----------



## User35 (Jan 25, 2009)

lol hes pretty good. Its just weird seeing a boy doing it. I can get dirty at a club or a party, and I think thats fine it all depends on what type of event you are at. Obviously you're not gonna dance like that at a wedding or a 50 year anniversary party for your grand parents. Ive been in a variety of dance classes since I was 4, so I have different dances for all occasions and parties lol.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 26, 2009)

He's fairly good!
I don't see anything wrong with a guy doing that but I'm from the caribbean and our men are expected to keep up with everything we do on the dance floor.
My husband learned to femme vogue because of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that's the gay ballroom scene and he's very cool about the fact I'm a fag hag and drag him into all that stuff


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, nice to see someone breaking that whole "white folks can't dance" stereotype.

Me? I just perpetuate that line. I was born without some hip joints or something, cuz I can't do that shit. I'd end up either going down and not being able to get back up, or I'd break my knees.

Ok...I'm not really THAT bad, but no way can I shake my ass like that. No fucking way.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I'm a pretty okay dancer, but damn. I wish I could shake my ass like that lol.


----------



## Nessy (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh my God i wish i could shake my arse like that he's really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nessy xx


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 26, 2009)

oh no he didnt! Ive never even seen anyone do that dance before! I cant dance like that!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm dying right now.
and yes i know a guy that can pop like that. just don't have him on camera
this is so FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and he's good too!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

this dance is a really good workout


but on another note, i'm over here in TEARS. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

my gay friend kyle just saw this and was like OOOOO HAAAAYYYYY


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_He's fairly good!
I don't see anything wrong with a guy doing that but I'm from the caribbean and our men are expected to keep up with everything we do on the dance floor.
My husband learned to femme vogue because of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that's the gay ballroom scene and he's very cool about the fact I'm a fag hag and drag him into all that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your hubby can femme vogue???!!!!
u SERIOUSLY gotta get him on video. i SO wanna see that


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 26, 2009)

i am SO not trying to steal your thread but this reminded me of shane. he's another that looked really good doing the female thing. lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGemjUvafBw


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it !!
A guy should be able to get down how he wants, dance is just an expression of yourself so everyone should shake what their mama gave them !


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I know that guy!!! D:

But as a black girl, it's always sad for me when I see a white guy dance better than me. Heck, I know old, asian men in wheel chairs who dance better than me!


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 26, 2009)

Shane is pretty cool..but he's sooo skinny that its better to see him with more meat yknow? =]


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 27, 2009)

:45 to :55 is f*cking CLASSIC


----------



## Lapis (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_your hubby can femme vogue???!!!!
u SERIOUSLY gotta get him on video. i SO wanna see that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I'm so serious he does the duck walk and and falls like Leyomi and everything but he will never do it if I even have my cam in the same room, he makes sure it's put away, lol
His job takes him to court as an expert witness and he works with the fbi sometimes, so him on tape will never happen.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 28, 2009)

I Love it!!!! I was on the stage at Pure and Shakira came on and I was movin, two very attractive girls were looking up at me and I felt like I was flashing them so I stopped and said excuse me. They said "oh no, no, no, no... pssh you go girl. I can't move like that, I'm impressed!" (note, wear an undergarment)

It is quite a workout and a waist whittler! I used to go out dancing sometimes 4 - 5 nights a week and sweat my ass off. Slowly getting back into it, I am going to be so winded. The last time I was dancing I got down low like he did and couldn't get back up, I was grabbing ankles so I wouldn't land on my ass! But I had been drinking for many hours so it was entertaining.

Doesn't matter if you know what you're doing, as long as you are having fun. You never know, you might be a dancer deep down. I was the most uncoordinated child EVER and can wiggle like no one's business.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy shit @ white boy breaking it down
Teach me please  kthx?


----------

